# Symbols of the Season



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, whenever you think of Halloween, what's the first thing that pops into your head? Jack 'O Lanterns? Ghosts? The decaying world around you? What?

I tend to always think of the immortal Jack 'O Lantern. To me, that is the ages old symbol of the holiday and easily the first thing that pops into my head. Carving a Jack 'O Lantern is also one of my favorite Halloween activities.

So what "pops in there" when you think of Halloween?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ghosts.
But,then again, I'm all about ghosts all year long.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

For me it's also about Jack-O-Lanterns. I love the smell of the candle wax wafting from the pumpkin shells that cast an eerie glow from faces that aren't seen at any other time of the year.

I also have the stark imagery of dead tree limbs shedding the last of their leaves to skitter lackadaisically about in the first hints of chilly Autumn air as they float down amongst the tombstones of the dead slumbering in their cold graves.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

God yeah, *candles*. They remind me of both Christmas and Halloween. Halloween a little more since that's the same month as my Birthday. When you say candlewax, I can feel it, the flame from a candle. And that smell makes me think of holidays, the good ones at least. One of the reasons why the first thing I think of being *jack-o-laterns*, is that they don't go with any other time of the year. After jack-o-laterns, I always think of *yardwork*, raking up leaves. Because I used to always use the leaves to fill up bags and use them to make a scarecrow and dress that up in old clothes, the plaidest, most trucker-like.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Dead corn stalks rustling in the field next to my house...I just love that sound, it's downright spooky!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> For me it's also about Jack-O-Lanterns. I love the smell of the candle wax wafting from the pumpkin shells that cast an eerie glow from faces that aren't seen at any other time of the year.
> I also have the stark imagery of dead tree limbs shedding the last of their leaves to skitter lackadaisically about in the first hints of chilly Autumn air as they float down amongst the tombstones of the dead slumbering in their cold graves.



Hehe .. I would have to argree with you .. I think of the jack o' lanterns, but then again .. I always burn candles .. love the smell and feel of hot wax  And also ghosts .. but thats another thing I love year round


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

What brings Halloween to mind for me is a crisp NY Autumn. 

Rustling dead leaves, smoke coming out of a few chimneys, decorations starting to pop up here and there, decorations ifor sale n the stores. I have fond memories in grade school of hanging up the witches, ghosts and black cats in the school windows. Been hooked on anything Halloween and autumn ever since.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Leaves under foot, and the stark look of the bare trees against a gray sky. I also get flashbacks to childhood whenever I smell latex, how many fun hours spent hiding behind a mask. For props, skeletons and skulls, black cats and spider webs always represent what I first remember as spooky things. I'll never be able to associate the new trends toward gore as having anything to do with Halloween.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

The first thing I think of is pumpkins as well. A great big field of pumpkins!

Other than that Halloween reminds me of vampires, witches, zombies, ghosts, black cats, and every other possible Halloween signs you can imagine.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Black cats .. I have a black kitty, his name is Ozzy after Ozzy Osbourne and my neighbor gets all freaked out when she sees him. Calls me a witch because I have so many cats and I dress in mostly black .. aww .. I think she thought she hurt my feelings .. hehe


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Ya when i think of halloween my mind jumps to a movie I used to watch over and over again near the halloween season. "Hocus Pocus" i know its not a great movie but I remember watchign it over and over when I was younger. Another thing is driving around the country looking at the humungus piles of pumpkins. An of course scaring the living daylights out of my parents lol.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. now thats one I always loved, trying to scare the crap out my mom. She was always so easy to get


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 25, 2005)

When someone says "Halloween", the first thing I think of is witches. Then jack-o-lanterns, followed by ghosts, bats and black cats.

But what makes me FEEL like it's Halloween is the smell of the autumn air, the rustle of the leaves and apple cider....Mmm...mulled cider....  It's always the little things.....


----------

